# Pickens County Report



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey guys, weather has sucked but I was fortunate enough to catch a nice 7 point cruising yesterday morning. This was up near Bent Tree. His neck was swollen and his hocks were dark and stinking. Always good to be in the woods, but it is real good to be there the next few weeks. I may put down the rifle for a bit and try to get my first with a bow. Good luck!


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow he was already showing sign of rut action... A little early for up that way isn't it?


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 8, 2015)

jlt4800 said:


> Wow he was already showing sign of rut action... A little early for up that way isn't it?



He was super rank and dark around those tarsals while I was skinning him and his neck was ridiculous. 
He was working a scrape line and headed towards a fairly active doe trail that comes from a bedding area after the showers Saturday AM. I would have guessed we are more towards end of pre-rut but he seemed to be on a mission. I'll have a better idea next weekend when I hunt again.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 9, 2015)

I saw 5 does together about 4 am this morning


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 11, 2015)

bucks were on the move at the house this evening saw 5 does and 2 bucks staying close grunting one small and a bigger buck couldn't get a shot


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 11, 2015)

chewy32 said:


> bucks were on the move at the house this evening saw 5 does and 2 bucks staying close grunting one small and a bigger buck couldn't get a shot



Definitely a lot of movement today, I saw more deer, over a dozen, in the fields along hwy 372 on the way home . This wknd is going to be on fire. Good luck y'all!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 11, 2015)

I saw 2 dead ones on Facebook from pickens. Both where big deer for pickens I thought. Dern good ones.


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 12, 2015)

From what I saw the does we're not ready but the bucks which I have not seen all year were with them as a group and waiting impatiently should be any day now this cold snap may set them off get ready boys


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys, I need some help locating a blood tracking dog in Pickens! Does anyone know of one close to us?!? Thanks for any help!


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 26, 2015)

Post up some pics anybody killed any good ones in the county not asking for road names


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 26, 2015)

I shot this 7 point about 3 weeks ago right after rain moved through near Bent Tree.


----------

